# Warum färbt sich ein Koi



## Bakerman (20. Okt. 2011)

Hallo
Seit diesem Sommer habe ich mir 4 kleine Koi zuzgelegt.
3 Suda Beni Kikokuryu und 1 Chagoi.
2 "beni" färbten sich dunkel bis schwarz (die gelblichen Flecken sieht man noch schwach darunter) . 

So was hatte ich vor 2 Jahren schon einmal bei einem kleineren Koi der aber mittlerweile wieder normal gefärbt ist.

Nun frage ich mich warum sie das tun, denn sie verstecken sich nicht und schwimmen mit der ganzen Meute umher ?

Viele Grüße 
ausm Saarland
Andreas





So sahen sie aus als ich sie einsetzte!


----------



## scholzi (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Warum färbt sich ein Koi*

Servus Andreas


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> *Warum färbt sich ein Koi*


Weil ers kann 
Wenn Koi jung sind, ist es total normal das sie sich verfärben oder Farbe verlieren!
Bis sie ihre endgültige Farbenpracht entwickelt haben, kann es 6 Jahre dauern!
Es kann aber auch sein, dass überhaupt keine Farbe mehr kommt!


----------



## Bakerman (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Warum färbt sich ein Koi*

Moin Scholzi

Also wäre es besser (nur wegen der Farbe) ältere Koi zu kaufen. 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was aus den kleinen wird :beten

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Frankia (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Warum färbt sich ein Koi*

Hallo Andreas,

die Farbveränderung und die Veränderung des Schuppenbildes ist ganz normal und hat eher was mit Wachstum und Größe der Fische zu tun............

Natürlich kommt es auch auf das Futter an, aber hier mehr auf die Intensität der Farben, nicht auf  die Veränderung der Muster.

"Spezialisten" kaufen deshalb nur große Kois, die mindestens 50 - 60 cm haben. Dann wird sich das Schuppenbild kaum noch verändern...........


----------



## Joerg (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Warum färbt sich ein Koi*

Hallo Andreas,
denkst du ein Züchter würde seine besten Stücke für wenig Geld als kleine verkaufen, wenn er den Verdacht hätte, die entwickeln sich noch toll?
Kleine sind noch voll in der Entwicklung und es ist eine Freude ihnen dabei zuzusehen. 
Die Farbe kann sich schnell ändern - Haupsache sie sind gesund und munter.


----------



## Bakerman (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Warum färbt sich ein Koi*

Wohl wahr,

wenn es nur um das Aussehen ginge müsste ich meine beiden Yamabuki Notschlachten.

Aber solange sie fit und munter sind, warum sollte ich sie mit weiteren Salzbädern quälen.
Ihre blutenden Wunden sind verheilt und es sind nur noch die Pocken zusehen.



Gruß
Andreas


----------

